# Pictures of my car.



## X kelliente X (Jul 27, 2005)

since DaddyShroom seems to a have a difficult time believing I actually own one.

It apparently has a very serious tachometer problem which I'm gonna get checked out by the dealer sometime soon.





...Kidding.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

I like that color combination :thumbup:.


----------



## Huezo (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice, you didn't get iDrive. :thumbup:


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

How do you like the black/beige color combination?


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

X kelliente X said:


> It apparently has a very serious tachometer problem which I'm gonna get checked out by the dealer sometime soon.


Yep, I see it in this picture.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

iateyourcheese said:


> Yep, I see it in this picture.


 :rofl:


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

I couldn't even lighten it in Photoshop!!


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

Glad to hear your happy with your new BMW. I never was sold on the whole 'comfort access' deal. Still have to insert key, but instead of turning it, you push a separate button :dunno: 

I'm like my E46 330xi, just installed a set of angel eyes and couldnt be happier. The new E90 (current year) too closely resembles the new Jetta for my tastes.


----------



## bdraper (Jun 3, 2005)

With 'comfort access', which is not available on the 330 until Sept production, you don't have to insert the key fob into the dash. Just have it with you in the car. I think it's a nice feature actually. Also don't have to take your keys out of your pocket (or purse as the case may be) to unlock the door. The locks are also based on proximity of the key.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## X kelliente X (Jul 27, 2005)

bdraper said:


> How do you like the black/beige color combination?


Love it. I'm not a fan of dark interiors and everyone else loves it too. 



stewthebassman said:


> I couldn't even lighten it in Photoshop!!


Yeah, that last picture I took without flash to try to get the LEDs under the door handles to show up better. It's dark but with the flash you couldn't even tell they were there so it's a lose/lose situation.


----------



## the_s_rabbit (Mar 8, 2005)

I really like the angle on that first pic. It looks great! 

But hey! It looks just like mine! grr....

oh I forgot...I have chrome tips.
izzPwn3d


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

12 replies and no one wants to make a crack about the "lay" in the car?

what is this board coming to?  :angel:


----------



## Daddy Shroom (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm... So you got it brand new right? Like right off the lot? No miles ETC??

Thats SWEET!

Oh, just one thing though...

[best columbo impression] If you got the car Brand new on August 3rd, then how does it already have License Plates that you blacked out and no registration sticker in the passenger side of the windshield? [/best columbo impression]

I am just curious.


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

Daddy Shroom said:


> [best columbo impression] If you got the car Brand new on August 3rd, then how does it already have License Plates that you blacked out and no registration sticker in the passenger side of the windshield? [/best columbo impression]
> 
> I am just curious.


Hey big daddy  , the TATE BMW dealership here in MD gave me hard tags and a sticker both times I bought a car from them. I guess some dealers have a tagging office and others dont. :dunno:


----------



## X kelliente X (Jul 27, 2005)

Daddy Shroom said:


> Hmm... So you got it brand new right? Like right off the lot? No miles ETC??
> 
> Thats SWEET!
> 
> ...


Yes, brand new and shipped from Germany. It had 7 miles on it when I got it.

And to explain the registration sticker and license plate, I bought the car from NJ when I live in NY because that was the closet dealership that could get the car in soonest. Therefore since I'm a non NJ resident, they couldn't give me my plates or my inspection or registration when I first got it. I have dealer plates on right now hence why I blacked them out (they're ugly) and temp non resident plates in the back windshield. I did my inspection two days ago and my registration should be coming soon. I hope that's a sufficient explaination for you.


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

There's some sort of plant growing on your rear view mirror.


----------



## X kelliente X (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah, it's called a lei. Thanks for pointing that out though!


----------



## r0b587 (Jan 4, 2006)

wait... you have to have the comfort access add on if you want the start/stop button? I thought the start/stop came with all of the e90's?


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

mmmm i love black cars


----------

